# Orient mako xl orange or £100 watch



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I was wondering if any forum member has owned one of these









I think they are beautiful but way out of my league money wise, my wife has told me she will give me some money towards a watch for chrimbo and my stepkids are also contributing so were talking £100 ish maybe more if I add to the pot. I have NEVER spent this much in a watch ever. I was going to buy auto Vostok but now thinking maybe this , so my question is any opinions and all opinions are considered or if you had £100 what would you buy . Cheers John


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I have the blue version which I picked up new a couple of years ago for a little over £100.

A great watch - if you like the style then go for it. It won't let you down on quality / value. Just don't expect too much from the lume!


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

We are all different...............But! I had an Orient xl Mako............I was disappointed in the "quality" of it......so flipped it.......

I think Seikos are better quality........................Al I.M.HO. of course.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

marley said:


> We are all different...............But! I had an Orient xl Mako............I was disappointed in the "quality" of it......so flipped it.......
> 
> I think Seikos are better quality........................Al I.M.HO. of course.


 Out of interest - what were you disappointed in? I think the finish and bracelet are great for the price, the only thing I could fault it on would be the poor lume...


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Like I say! Just my opinion!

I "think" it was the bracelet? It "seemed tinny"? to me, Bear in mind..........this was about the "start" of me "getting into watches phase"!

I dont think I even wore it.........I just took a dislike to it! Saying that? Ive not had a g shock yet....so what do I know!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2015)

marley said:


> We are all different...............But! I had an Orient xl Mako............I was disappointed in the "quality" of it......so flipped it.......
> 
> I think Seikos are better quality........................Al I.M.HO. of course.


 i have to agree that seiko 's are better although the orient movements are very robust, i just think you get more for your money with a seiko


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

So this is going to be my first "big spend" on a watch , what other watches can forum members suggest for the £100 price mark , to give you all an idea what I like is Seiko's , citizen eco drives and strangely for me the casio Edifice . Thanks again John


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

marley said:


> Like I say! Just my opinion!
> 
> I "think" it was the bracelet? It "seemed tinny"? to me, Bear in mind..........this was about the "start" of me "getting into watches phase"!
> 
> I dont think I even wore it.........I just took a dislike to it! Saying that? Ive not had a g shock yet....so what do I know!


 You've obviously got high standards...stay away from the G Shocks! artytime:


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

KrispyDK said:


> You've obviously got high standards...stay away from the G Shocks! artytime:


 Nooooooooooooo!

I want a g-shock.............really! Its just my eyes are 55 years old ..(hmm saying that?....so is the rest of me!).........its just I need a g-shock which I will be able to read easily!

Lots of the boys in work wear g.shocks.....they are ideally suited to my job..(Im a train driver).........so I just need to find the right one ..."for me"!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

marley said:


> Nooooooooooooo!
> 
> I want a g-shock.............really! Its just my eyes are 55 years old ..(hmm saying that?....so is the rest of me!).........its just I need a g-shock which I will be able to read easily!
> 
> Lots of the boys in work wear g.shocks.....they are ideally suited to my job..(Im a train driver).........so I just need to find the right one ..."for me"!


 I have one of these and the auto illumination is a great feature for tired eyes :wacko:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-G-Shock-G-5600E-1-G-5600E-Solar-Powered-Watch-Brand-New-/272011885432


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Cheers for that Roy.

Thinking about it (at least my memory isnt going!!)

years ago (in 1978 or 1979!) I spent 100 deutch marks! ( about £25 then I think!) on a digital watch !

I bought it (from of all places! a train station in Munich Germany!) a digital watch on a bracelet..............i "think"!!!!!!!!!!! this is why Im not "into"! g shocks! As this looked like one!!!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> So this is going to be my first "big spend" on a watch , what other watches can forum members suggest for the £100 price mark , to give you all an idea what I like is Seiko's , citizen eco drives and strangely for me the casio Edifice . Thanks again John


 You should get a thread going in the main forum - let people know your budget, your preferred style (divers, dress, military, etc) and other watches you like. You'd probably get lots of responses and introduced to a few things you might not have considered before.


----------



## Time Bomb (Dec 28, 2013)

I've an Orient Ray and have no issue with Lume on that nor the Mako I let go some time ago.

My suggestions would be

Orient Mako

Orient Ray

Seiko SKX007/009

Or depending on how far past £100 your budget will go, a seiko monster


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I love a good Orient - the Mako in particular


----------

